# Bildschirm-"Schwärze" nach Monitor-Auswahl



## Arne Buchwald (24. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

das ganze Spielchen hatte ich jetzt schon zwei Mal. Bin mit der Installation von Suse Linux 7.3 Prof. mittlerweile so weit, dass ich den Monitor angeben soll, doch egal welchen Monitor ich auswähle, ob einfach Vesa oder den richtigen, verlaufen nur noch vertikale Streifen unterschiedlichster Farben über ihn.

Wo liegt der Fehler bzw. wo ist das Problem ??

Danke,


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Januar 2002)

Habe die GraKa gewechselt und nun geht's.


----------

